# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Bol u dojci nakon podoja

## Neve

Bok svima, pregledala sam teme koje obrađuju bol u dojci, ali ovo kod mene mi opet izgleda drugačije od npr. lošeg položaja pri dojenju ili soora.
Naime, dojim 17 mjeseci. Već dva, tri tjedna mi se ponekad pojavljuje oštra, probadajuća bol samo u desnoj dojci i bradavici i to  isključivo nakon podoja. Traje dugo, sat, dva, ponekad me lagano boli i sljedeći dan, a onda par dana ništa, pa opet ispočetka. Na vrhu bradavice imam neku malu, ali stvarno majušnu ranicu da se ni ne vidi stalno.
Zvala sam ginekologicu, nema pojma, naime po njoj bih trebala prestati dojiti ("dojenje preko godine dana nema smisla"), pedijatricu mi se ne da zvati, jer ni ona nije ništa bolja.
Ljudi, imate li slična iskustva i znate li kome bih se mogla obratiti ( za pregled, bris i slično).
Hvala puno puno!!!

----------


## NatasaM...

je li ta rana prisutna vec dugo? bilo bi najbolje da je lijecnik pogleda

mislim, moguce je da su se unutra naselilile bakterije ili gljivice ili je neki treci problem, a sto god da je moras se lijeciti

za bilo kakvu uputnicu svejedno moras krenuti od doktora opce prakse, pa bi bilo najbolje da se javis njemu (njoj) i onda ides dalje gdje god treba

----------


## Neve

Hvala ti, liječnik opće prakse mi nije pao na pamet. Idem sutra po uputnice.

----------

